# Salt Sand mix



## pbones27 (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone run sand in their salt? Seen a few things about it. Is it legal here in NE Ohio?
What are the advantages/disadvantages?


Thanks


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I do all the time. Really only thing we run. We get it from another company. They mix it 3 to1. Real nonprofit or cons I guess. Its just what we use.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I put salt in my sand. About 85/15 sand/salt mix.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The big advantage of running salt in your sand is that it keeps the sand from freezing. I have run it as cold as 10 or 12 to 1 with no issues. Another advantage of salt in the sand is that it will help melt the snow/ice left behind. This is a good thing on asphalt or concrete. Too much salt on gravel however will soften the gravel enough that you might pull some up next time you plow. I had many gravel accounts so I kept my sand mix cold and just ran straight salt on the hard surfaced locations when extra melting was needed.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to. A few years ago I switched to straight treated salt and haven't looked back. I find straight salt more effective and less messy for the customer. A lot less cleanup in the spring. I keep a few bags of tube sand for my driveway because its gravel. I would never consider switching back. Just another perspective to consider.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I run my sand/salt 14-1 What Cor says pretty much sums it up !!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Unless you're plowing and treating gravel lots\drives, you're wasting your money and time, your customer's money and time and a whole lotta sand. 

There are a lot of disadvantages and as I stated only 1 advantage, unpaved lots\drives.


----------



## pbones27 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I currently run straight salt..was just thinking about it as a way to save some money on salt cost. No one around here runs it as far as I know


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're using straight salt now, and are happy, then don't bother as you will NOT be happy going backwards.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dfd9;1555078 said:


> If you're using straight salt now, and are happy, then don't bother as you will NOT be happy going backwards.


Agreed. The exception would be an ice storm or a neglected surface and you need immediate traction.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

tends to lay and settle at the bottom of inlets . although a small ratio wouldnt hurt in an ice event . i like to use screenings myself .


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I run a sand/salt mix per customer request(50/50 mix for better ice control). Yes, spring clean-up is an issue(i get paid for that too) but I find that the sand really helps against over-nite re-freeze and black ice events for pedestrian traffic


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

> sand really helps against over-nite re-freeze and black ice events


You do realize this is impossible, don't you?

Sand doesn't melt anything.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

dfd9;1555767 said:


> You do realize this is impossible, don't you?
> 
> Sand doesn't melt anything.


Come on REALLY!! It does provide some traction so you dont fall on your arse as easily. Did I really sound like that much of an idiot?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You said sand helps against refreeze and black ice.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

for pedestrian traffic. Sorry i wasn't more clear. My bad.When the black ice settles in, the left over grit can help until you can get back to do more ice control. We have a 24/7 site with high pedestrian traffic at all hours. safety is paramount. Just trying to relay some insight to the benefits of sand.Hope this was helpful. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

There are some very interesting information here. I too have been thinking about mixing sand with my salt. I have two large accounts (with heavy truck traffic). Was thinking about a 50/50 mix of salt/sand. I live in an area where sand is abundant and is everywhere.. No one else in my area uses sand except the street and highway departments. they use a salt/sand mix at all intersections and a brine before the a storm.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I run 70/30 Sand/Melt, I use a pit run called squeegee which is pretty coarse which is a great traction aid on loading docks, intersections and aprons.


----------



## highclimber604 (Dec 16, 2009)

We run 3 yard sand to 1 yard of salt if we are doing a traditional sanding application. Sometimes we mix it hotter, more salt, less sand if its very icy and cold. But if its going to warm up the next day a 3:1 radio is fine. You also always need to keep your budget in the back of your mind. Salt is very expensive so you need to be careful. The bottom line profit can go quick if not mixed properly. Always mix it yorself because its your money, not employees.


----------

